# Snapchat



## jpa67 (20 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour - Peut-on installer Snapchat sur un Ipad résina, je ne le trouve pas sur l'Appstore
Merci de vos réponses
Cordialement


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Janvier 2014)

Si tu ne le trouve pas sur l'app store, tu as ta réponse

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h17 ----------

Pourtant, voici le lien:

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/snapchat/id447188370?mt=8


----------



## jpa67 (20 Janvier 2014)

Merci Moumou92 - J'avais trouvé le lien Itunes où l'on dit bien que c'est possible sur Ipad, mais voilà, ça ne veut pas
Sans doute que Apple l'a bloqué provisoirement, peut-être à cause des tractations actuelles avec faceBook et Google, à moins qu'Apple sorte bientôt son propre système

Merci de ta réponse et A bientôt  jpa

.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Janvier 2014)

Pourtant, quand je clique depuis mon iphone ou mon ipad, aucun soucis...


----------



## jpa67 (21 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92, ta réponse m'inquiète et je ne comprends vraiment pas, voilà comment je fais :
- je vais dans l'appstore
- je commence à taper "snap" à ce moment là on me propose "snapseed"
- je continue par "chat" avec et sans espace, il ne me donne aucune réponse
- c'est la première fois que j'ai un problème de téléchargement dans l'appstore

Que dis-tu de cela ?
cordialement  jpa


----------



## Tuolumne (21 Janvier 2014)

Alors enfaite tu vas sur l'appstore tu tape snapchat tu recherches. Ensuite en haut à gauche tu verras iPad seulement tu tapote et là iPhone seulement apparait tu clic dessus et hop snapchat apparait.
Malheureusement ce n'est qu'une version d'iphone mais ça marche sans soucis.


----------



## jpa67 (22 Janvier 2014)

Salut - En passant par l'Appstore cela ne marche pas MAIS en tapant sur "google - Snapchat - Itunes" on peut le télécharger et c'est choses faite à présent
Idem dans mon voisinage, par l'appstore en direct ça veut pas, donc il y a la solution citée plus haut

Merci à tous et à bientôt   jpa


----------



## Kt73 (3 Mars 2014)

Bonjour alors j'ai un iPad est j'ai téléchargé snapchat je me suis donc inscrite mais une fois cela fait je ne peux que prendre des photos et les sauvegarder dans mes photos et je n'ai donc pas le petit cube permettant d'envoyer à mes amies des photos 
Voilà merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## loulali89057 (29 Novembre 2015)

Kt73 a dit:


> Bonjour alors j'ai un iPad est j'ai téléchargé snapchat je me suis donc inscrite mais une fois cela fait je ne peux que prendre des photos et les sauvegarder dans mes photos et je n'ai donc pas le petit cube permettant d'envoyer à mes amies des photos
> Voilà merci d'avance pour vos réponses



Bonjour,
Vous ne pouvez faire que ça car vous vous êtes mis en mode snapchat enfant, alors supprimer snapchat et re installer le en mettant une date de naissance de plus de 18 ans


----------

